# Nurburgring



## 102619 (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anyone been aroud the Nurburgring in their motorhome? I rather fancy it - lets see how many plates I can smash!! :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I haven't but >this one< has :wink: .

Pete


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

jonathan0408 said:


> Has anyone been aroud the Nurburgring in their motorhome? I rather fancy it - lets see how many plates I can smash!! :roll:


You nutter 

You should have plastic plates !

Mind you, you couldn't do worse than Clarkson.


----------

